# skribbl.io game about cubing



## cirnov2 (Nov 14, 2021)

i'll make a skribbl.io game about cubing.









skribbl - Free Multiplayer Drawing & Guessing Game


skribbl io is a free multiplayer drawing and guessing game. Draw and guess words with your friends and people all around the world! Score the most points and be the winner!




skribbl.io


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

This is a cool theme. I love to play skribbl and I like cubing as well. Merging them will be so much more fun.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 24, 2022)

Does anybody want to do a cubing skribbl? Anytime tomorrow would be fine.


----------



## cirnov2 (Sep 24, 2022)

Yes but the thing is I'm in Europe so it's GMT and not EST or anything


----------

